# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Falcon Box تحديثات :  Falcon Samsung Module V1.0 (Beta) Released 15/12/2017

## mohamed73

*Falcon Samsung Module V1.0 (Beta)*  ***This Is First Release Covering Wide Range of Old and New Models Samsung Tool Main Supported Features  Read Info (Full Device Info)
-Normal Mode
-Diag Mode
-At Mode
-Uart Mode  Network Unlock
-Read Codes
-Direct Unlock
-Relock to Any Network (Mcc/Mnc)  Region Unlock
-Region Unlock New and Old Devices one Click  Repair Tool
-Repair Imei 1, Imei2, Serial, Wifi, BT, Prod Code, Hw_Ver
-Read and Write (Check Supported Device List)  Cert Tool
-Read Cert (Check Supported Model List)
-Write Cert (Check Supported Model List)
-Full Verify/Check Cert File Compare with keyid
-Read Skey id from Phone
-Find Key id by Model
-Repair Network / Patch Cert (Check Supported Model List)  Misc 
-Enable all Languages
-Repair Drk
-Repair Drk adb
-Exit Factory Mode
-Remove Callme Lock Beta
-Enable diag (2 methods)
-Enable Uart Mode
-Reset Msl  Backup
-Read/write Nvdata
-Read/write Qcn   Samsung Flasher
-Factory Samsung Flasher
-Custom File Flasher
-Flash any Single File
-Flash Single Partition without full Flash
-Wipe any Partition
-Read Pit
-Analyse Put
-Fix Download Mode loop   Frp Tool (5 Different Methods)
-Old Security
-New Security
-Uart Method
-Adb Model
-Reactivation/EE Lock Removal  Screenlocks
-Reset Screenlocks Samsung 4.x/2.x without Root
-Reset Locks for adb Enable Devices
-Factory Reset  Much More Updates for this Module are Comming
This is Just Start*   *Supported List  * 

```
GT-S5380B,GT-S5380D,GT-S5380L,GT-S5260,GT-S5263,GT-S5330,GT-S5333,GT-S5560,GT-S5560I,GT-S5560C,GT-S5560H,GT-M3710,GT-S8000,GT-A897,GT-T669,
GT-T359,GT-B5512,GT-B5512B,GT-S6102,GT-S6102B,GT-B7510,GT-B7510L,GT-I5500,GT-I5503,GT-I5505,GT-I5700,GT-I5800,GT-I5801,GT-I8320,GT-I8350,
GT-S5570,GT-S5670,SGH-I589,SGH-I900,SGH-I900L,SGH-T499,SGH-T589,SGH-T679,SHW-M110S,GT-S5830,GT-S5830B,GT-S5830L,GT-S5830T,GT-B7320,GT-I5503T,
GT-S5570B,GT-I8150,SGH-I617,GT-B7330,GT-B6520,SGH-I917,GT-I6410,SGH-I637,SGH-I600,GT-I6500,GT-I6500U,GT-I8330,GT-I8510,SGH-I607,GT-I7110,GT-I7500,
GT-I8700,GT-S6500,GT-S6500D,GT-I8520,GT-S5660,GT-S5660L,GT-S5660M,GT-S5660V,GT-S7500,GT-S7500L,SM-j120F,SM-G150NS,SM-G150NL,SM-G155S,SM-j200Y,
SM-j200BT,SM-j200F,SM-A310F,SM-A310FD,SM-A310Y,SM-T375S,SM-T375L,SM-G389F,SM-A510FD,SM-A510S,SM-A510F,SM-A510L,SM-A510Y,SM-G550F,SM-G550FY,
SM-T677NL,SM-T677,SM-A710Y,SM-A710S,SM-A710L,SM-A710F,SM-A710FD,SM-T715Y,SM-T715C,SM-T715,SM-A800IZ,SM-A800F_DS,SM-A800I,SM-A800S,SM-A800YZ,
SM-A800F,SM-T815C,SM-T815,SM-T815Y,SM-T817P,SM-T817W,SM-T817,SM-G890A,SM-G903W,SM-N910S,SM-N910L,SM-N916S,SM-N916L,SM-N920C,SM-N920A,SM-N920F,
SM-G920A,SM-G920I,SM-N920S,SM-G920L,SM-G920FQ,SM-G920FD,SM-G920AZ,SM-G920F,SM-G920S,SM-G920T,SM-N920I,SM-N920L,SM-G925FQ,SM-G925F,SM-G925I,
SM-G925L,SM-G925S,SM-G925A,SM-G928I,SM-G928A,SM-G928C,SM-G928S,SM-G928L,SM-G928F,SM-G930F,SM-G930S,SM-G930FD,SM-G930L,SM-G935S,SM-G935L,
SM-G935F,SM-G935FD,SM-G150N0,SM-A310N0,SM-T3777,SM-A5108,SM-G5500,SM-A7108,SM-T715N0,SM-T815N0,SM-G920T1,SM-N9208,SM-G920W8,SM-N920W8,
SM-G925W8,SM-G928N0,SM-G9287,SM-G9287C,SM-G928W8,SM-G930W8,SM-G935W8,SM-G150NK,SM-A510K,SM-j710K,SM-A710K,SM-N910K,SM-N916K,SM-N920K,
SM-G920K,SM-G925K,SM-G928K,SM-G930K,SM-G935K,SM-j120M,SM-j200M,SM-A310MD,SM-A310M,SM-A510M,SM-A510MD,SM-j710MN,SM-A710M,SM-G903M,
SM-j120G,SM-j200G,SM-j200GU,SM-j710GN,SM-N920G,SM-G928G,SM-N930FD,SM-N930K,SM-N930L,SM-N930S,SM-N9300,SM-N930W8,SM-N930U,SM-N930A,
SM-N930R4,SM-G925R4,SM-G920R4,SM-G920D,SM-G920W8,SM-G925W8,SM-G925P,SM-G925R7,SM-G920FD,SM-G920X,SM-G9209,SM-G920R7,SM-G925K,SM-G920I,
SM-G9208,SM-G9250,SM-G925J,SM-G920V,SM-G925L,SM-G925I,SM-G925V,SM-G920L,SM-G920K,SM-G920A,SM-G925A,SM-G925F,SM-G925S,SM-G920F,SM-G920S,
SM-G9200,SM-G920AZ,SGH-I717,SGH-I727,SGH-I727R,SGH-T989,SGH-T989D,SGH-I717M,SGH-T769,SGH-T999,SGH-I747,GT-I9000,GT-I9000M,GT-I9100,
GT-I9300,GT-I9003,GT-I9300M,GT-I9008,GT-I9010,GT-I9020,GT-I9023,GT-I9088,GT-I9100G,GT-I9100P,GT-I9103,GT-I9108,GT-I9188,GT-P6200,
GT-P6800,GT-P7100,GT-P7300,GT-P7320,SGH-T849,GT-N7000,GT-P1000,GT-P7500,SGH-SC-02C,SGH-I777,SGH-I896,SGH-I897,SGH-T759,SGH-T839,
SGH-T859,SGH-T959,GT-I9100T,GT-I9300T,SHW-M240S,SHW-M440s,SHW-M380k,SGH-SC02D,GT-I8530,GT-P5100,GT-P3100,GT-P1000L,GT-P1000M,
GT-P1000R,GT-P1000T,SGH-SC-01D,SGH-I827,GT-I9210,GT-I9308,GT-N8000,SGH-T959D,SGH-I927,SGH-I987,GT-P6201,GT-P7500R,GT-P7501,
SGH-SC01C,SGH-SC02C,SGH-T869,SGH-T959U,SGH-T969V,SHW-M250S,GT-I9300C,GT-I9003B,GT-I9003L,GT-N7100,SGH-I927R,GT-P7300C,
GT-P7300B,GT-P3110,GT-I9018,GT-I9103L,GT-P1010,GT-P7500C,GT-P7500M,SGH-T939,SGH-T959V,SGH-I757M,SGH-T889,GT-I9000B,
GT-I9000L,GT-I9000T,GT-I8190,GT-I9001,GT-S5360,GT-S5363,GT-S5369,GT-S5570I,GT-S5839I,GT-S5830V,GT-B5510,GT-B5510B,
GT-B5510L,GT-S5367,GT-S5368,GT-S5830M,GT-S5830C,GT-S5830i,GT-S5360B,GT-S5360L,GT-S5360T,A137,A177,A226,A227,A237,
A256,A257,A437,B130S,B130T,B138,B2100,B2100B,B2100C,B270i,B3410,B3410L,B3410R,B5702,B5702C,B5712,B5712C,B5722,BC01,
C145,C160,C160B,C160L,C160M,C165,C166,C168,C168L,C270,C276,C276L,C280,C288,C3212,C3212i,C3222,C3222W,C3300,C3300i,
C3300K,C3303,C3303K,C3310,C3310C,C3500,C3503,C3510,C3518,C3522,C3610,C3610C,C5212,C5212C,C5212I,CC01,CC03,D600,
D600e,D606,D608,D610,D618,D780,D788,D820,D825,D828,D900,D900E,D900i,D900P,D908,D908i,D980,D988,E1050,E1050V,E1055G,
E1055T,E1070,E1070C,E1070M,E1070T,E1075,E1075L,E1080,E1080F,E1080I,E1080T,E1080W,E1081T,E1085,E1085F,E1085L,E1085T,
E1086i,E1086L,E1086W,E1087T,E1088C,E1100,E1100C,E1100F,E1100H,E1100T,E1101C,E1105,E1105F,E1105T,E1107,E1110,E1110c,
E1112,E1117,E1120,E1120C,E1125,E1125W,E1130,E1130B,E1150,E1150C,E1150i,E1153,E1160,E1170,E1170i,E1170T,E1172,E1175T,
E1180,E1182,E1182L,E1186i,E1186W,E1190,E1195,E1200,E1200m,E1210,E1210M,E1210S,E1215,E1215F,E1230,E1230G,E1230T,E1232,E1232B
E1232L,E1252,E1310,E1310B,E1310C,E1360,E1360B,E1360C,E1360M,E1360S,E1390,E200,E200B,E208,E208B,E2100,E2100B,E2100L,E2120,
E2120L,E2121B,E2121L,E2130,E2130B,E2152,E2210,E2210B,E2210C,E2210H,E2210L,E2210T,E230L,E236,E2370,E250,E250D,E250i,E250L,
E250V,E250W,E251,E2510,E2510,E2510C,E251C,E2550,E2550D,E256,E258,E258d,E260,E340,E340e,E348,E350,E350E,E358,E370,E376,E378,
E380,E388,E390,E398,E480,E488,E500,E508,E590,E598,E640,E648,E670,E690,E698,E730,E736,E740,E747,E748,E750,E758,E760,E768,E780,
E786,E788,E830,E838,E890,E898,F110,F118,F150,F158,F250,F250L,F256,F258,F260,F265,F266,F268,F270,F270i,F270L,F275L,F278,F278i,F480L,
F488E,G600,G600L,G608,G610,G618,G808E,I710,I718,I720,I728,I750,I858,J150,J158,J210,J218,J700,J700G,J700I,J700L,J700V,J706,J708,J708C,
J708I,J770,J778,J808E,L250,L258,L310,L318,L600,L608,L708E,L750,L758,M1360,M150,M158,M200,M208,M2310,M2710,M2710C,M3200,M3310,M3310C,
M3318,M3318C,M3510,M3510C,M3510L,M610,M618,P180,P200,P207,P220,P240,P250,P260,P780,P788,P850,P858,S3100,S3100C,S3110,S3600,S3600C,
S3600H,S3600I,S3600I,S3600L,S3601,S366,S5050,S5050C,S5200,S5200C,S5220,S9402,T101,T101G,T109,T119,T139,T155G,T219,T219S,T229,T239,
T249,T249R,T329,T339,T349,T369,T369R,T379,T401,T409,T429,T439,T456,T459,T509,T619,T729,T739,T809,U708E,U800E,U808E,U900L,U908E,X670,
X678,X690,X698,X700,X708,SCHW720,SCHW740,SCHW750,SCHW760,SCHW780,SCHW850,SCHW860,SCHW880,SCHW890,SCHW900,SCHW920,SCHW930,GT-S5280,
GT-S5282,SM-G110B,SM-G110H,SM-G110M,SM-G130E,SM-G130H,SM-G130HN,SM-G130M,SM-G130U,SM-G316HU,SM-G316M,SM-G318H,SM-G318ML,SM-G360HU,
SM-J100H,SM-J100ML,SM-T113,SM-T116NU,SM-T116NY,SM-J105H,SM-J105B,SM-J105F,SM-J111F,SM-J320F,SM-J320F,SM-J320M,SM-J120H,SM-T560,SM-T561,
SM-G350E,SM-G355H,SM-G355HN,SM-G355M,SM-G360H,GT-I8160,GT-I8160L,GT-I8160P,GT-I8190,GT-I8190L,GT-I8190M,GT-I8530,GT-I9070,GT-I9070P,
GT-S7710,GT-S7710L,SM-G730A,SM-G730V,T599,GT-I9105,GT-I9105P,GT-S5300,GT-S5300B,GT-S5300C,GT-S5300L,GT-S5302,GT-S5302B,GT-S6352,
GT-S6802,GT-S6802B,GT-I9060i,GT-B5330B,GT-B5330L,GT-I9080,GT-I9080E,GT-I9080L,GT-I9082,GT-I9082L,GT-I9128,GT-I9128V,GT-I9150,
GT-I9152,GT-S5301B,GT-S5301,GT-S5301L,GT-S5303,GT-S5303B,GT-S5310,GT-S5310E,GT-S5310G,GT-S5310L,GT-S5312,GT-S5312B,GT-S5312L,
GT-S6010L,GT-S6010W,GT-S6012,GT-S6790,GT-S6790E,GT-S6790L,GT-S6790N,GT-S6792,GT-S6792L,GT-S6810,GT-S6810B,GT-S6810E,GT-S6810L,
GT-S6810M,GT-S6810P,GT-S6812,GT-S7270,GT-S7270L,GT-S7272,GT-S7390(Trend),GT-S7390E,GT-S7390G(Trend),GT-S7390L(Trend),
GT-S7392(Trend),GT-S7392L,GT-S7580,GT-S7580L,GT-S7582,GT-S7582L,GT-S7583T,SM-G310HN,SM-G313HN,SM-G313HU,SM-G313HY,
SM-G313M,SM-G313MY,SM-G350(Core),SM-N7505,GT-S7560,GT-S7560M,GT-S7562,GT-S7562L,GT-S7566,GT-S6310,GT-S6310D,
GT-S6310L,GT-S6310T,GT-S6312,GT-S6313,GT-S6313T,GT-I8260,GT-I8262,GT-B5330,GT-I317,GT-I317M,GT-I337,GT-I337M,
GT-I437,GT-I535,GT-I537,GT-I545,GT-I547C,GT-I577,GT-I667,GT-I717,GT-I717D,GT-I717M,GT-I717R,GT-I727,GT-I727R,
GT-I747,GT-I747M,GT-I747U,GT-I757,GT-I757M,GT-I8730,GT-I9190,GT-I9192,GT-I9195,GT-I9200,GT-I9205,GT-I9210,GT-I9305,
GT-I9305B,GT-I9305N,GT-I9305T,GT-I467,GT-I957D,GT-I957R,GT-I957M,GT-N7005,GT-P7320,GT-SC01E,GT-SC02,GT-SC02E,GT-SC03D,
GT-SC05D,SMS-975L,GT-T769,GT-T779,GT-T879,GT-T989,GT-T989D,GT-M919,GT-I9505,GT-I9506,GT-I9508,GT-I957,GT-N7105,GT-N7105T,
GT-N8020,GT-SC04E,GT-SC06D,GT-T699,GT-T757,GT-T889,GT-T889V,GT-T999,GT-T999L,GT-T999V,SM-G900F,SM-A300H,SM-A300FU,SM-A300F,
SM-A300G,SM-A300M,SM-A300Y,SM-A500F,SM-A500FU,SM-A500G,SM-A500H,SM-A500M,SM-A500XZ,SM-A7000,SM-A700F,SM-A700H,SM-A700FD,
SM-N900K,SM-N900L,SM-N900S,SM-N900V,SM-N9005,SM-N900P,SM-N900A,SM-N900T,SM-N900W,SM-N910A,SM-N910F,SM-N910P,SM-N910T,
SM-N910V,SM-N910U,SM-N910W,SM-N910G,SM-N915T,SM-G901F,SM-G900A,SM-G900I,SM-G900K,SM-G900L,SM-G900M,SM-G900S,SM-G900T,
SM-G900T1,SM-G900W8,SM-G900FD,SM-G900FG,SM-G900MD,SM-G9008W,SM-G9006V,SM-G9006W,SM-G9008V,SM-G9009D,SM-G9009W,SM-G357M,
SM-G357F,SM-G357FZ,SM-G360G,SM-G360M,SM-G360GY,SM-G360FY,SM-G360AZ,SM-G3606,SM-G3608,SM-G3609,SM-G360P,SM-G360BT,SM-G386W,
SM-G386T,SM-G530H,SM-G530BT,SM-G530F,SM-G530M,SM-G530Y,SM-G530FZ,SM-G5308W,SM-G5309W,SM-G710,SM-G710K,SM-G710L,SM-G710S,
SM-G7102,SM-G7102T,SM-G7105,SM-G7105L,SM-G7200,SM-G720AX,SM-G720NO,SM-G7202,SM-G750A,SM-G750H,SM-G7508Q,SM-G7509,SM-G870A,
SM-G870F,SM-G870D,SM-G870W,SM-T321,SM-T321A,SM-T330,SM-T331,SM-T331C,SM-T332,SM-T217A,SM-T217T,SM-T217S,SM-G730A,SM-G730W8,
GT-I9295,GT-I9300I,GT-I9301I,GT-I9308I,GT-I9515,GT-I9515L,GT-S7275,GT-S7275T,GT-S7275B,GT-S7275R,GT-S7275Y,SM-A500F1,SM-A500FQ,
SM-A500HQ,SM-A500K,SM-A500L,SM-A500S,SM-A500X,SM-A500Y,SM-A500YZ,SM-N915F,SGH-I257,GT-S7572,GT-I8150,GT-I8150B,GT-I8150T,GT-I8580,
GT-I8730,GT-I8730T,GT-I9001,GT-I9128E,GT-I9128I,GT-I9152P,GT-I9158,GT-I9158V,GT-I9190,GT-I9192,GT-I9192I,GT-I9195,GT-I9195H,GT-I9195I,
GT-I9195L,GT-I9195T,GT-I9197,GT-I9200,GT-I9205,GT-I9208,GT-I9210,GT-I9210T,GT-I9235,GT-I9295,GT-I9300I,GT-I9301I,GT-I9301Q,GT-I9305,
GT-I9305N,GT-I9305T,GT-I9505,GT-I9505G,GT-I9506,GT-I9507,GT-I9507V,GT-I9508,GT-I9508V,GT-I9515,GT-I9515L,GT-N5120,GT-N7005,GT-N7105,
GT-N7105T,GT-N7108D,GT-N8020,GT-P7320,GT-P7320T,GT-S7272C,GT-S7275B,GT-S7275L,GT-S7275R,GT-S7275T,GT-S7275Y,SC-01D,SC-01E,SC-01F,SC-01G,
SC-02E,SC-02F,SC-02G,SC-03D,SC-03E,SC-04E,SC-04F,SC-04G,SC-05D,SC-05G,SC-06D,SGH-I257,SGH-I257M,SGH-I317,SGH-I317M,SGH-I337,SGH-I337M,
SGH-I337Z,SGH-I437,SGH-I437P,SGH-I437Z,SGH-I467,SGH-I467M,SGH-I497,SGH-I527,SGH-I527M,SGH-I537,SGH-I547,SGH-I547C,SGH-I577,SGH-I717,
SGH-I717D,SGH-I717M,SGH-I717R,SGH-I727,SGH-I727R,SGH-I747,SGH-I747M,SGH-I757M,SGH-I957,SGH-I957M,SGH-I957R,SGH-M819N,SGH-M919,
SGH-M919N,SGH-M919V,SGH-N075T,SGH-S970G,SGH-T679,SGH-T679M,SGH-T699,SGH-T769,SGH-T779,SGH-T879,SGH-T889,SGH-T889V,SGH-T989,
SGH-T989D,SGH-T999,SGH-T999L,SGH-T999N,SGH-T999V,SHV-E250K,SHV-E250L,SHV-E250S,SHV-E300L,SHV-E330K,SHV-E330L,SHV-E330S,SHV-E370K,
SHV-E400S,SHV-E470S,SM-A3000,SM-A300F,SM-A300FU,SM-A300G,SM-A300H,SM-A300M,SM-A300XU,SM-A300XZ,SM-A300Y,SM-A300YZ,SM-A5000,
SM-A5009,SM-A500F,SM-A500FU,SM-A500G,SM-A500H,SM-A500K,SM-A500L,SM-A500M,SM-A500S,SM-A500W,SM-A500XZ,SM-A500Y,SM-A500YZ,SM-A7000,
SM-A700FD,SM-A700FZ,SM-A700H,SM-A700K,SM-A700YD,SM-A8000,SM-C105,SM-E500F,SM-E500H,SM-E500M,SM-E7000,SM-E700F,SM-E700H,SM-E700M,
SM-G3139D,SM-G3502C,SM-G3502I,SM-G3502L,SM-G3502T,SM-G3508J,SM-G350L,SM-G350M,SM-G357FZ,SM-G3586V,SM-G3588V,SM-G3608,SM-G360AZ,
SM-G360BT,SM-G360F,SM-G360FY,SM-G360G,SM-G360GY,SM-G360M,SM-G360T,SM-G360T1,SM-G3815,SM-G386T,SM-G386T1,SM-G386W,SM-G5108Q,
SM-G5306W,SM-G5308W,SM-G530A,SM-G530AZ,SM-G530BT,SM-G530F,SM-G530FZ,SM-G530H,SM-G530M,SM-G530MU,SM-G530T,SM-G530T1,SM-G530W,
SM-G530Y,SM-G600FY,SM-G710,SM-G7102,SM-G7102T,SM-G7105,SM-G7105H,SM-G7105L,SM-G7106,SM-G7108,SM-G7108V,SM-G710K,SM-G710L,
SM-G710S,SM-G7200,SM-G7202,SM-G720AX,SM-G720N0,SM-G730A,SM-G730W8,SM-G7508Q,SM-G800A,SM-G800H,SM-G800HQ,SM-G8508S,SM-G850A,
SM-G850W,SM-G870A,SM-G870F,SM-G870W,SM-G900,SM-G9006V,SM-G9006W,SM-G9008V,SM-G9008W,SM-G900A,SM-G900AZ,SM-G900F,SM-G900FD,
SM-G900FQ,SM-G900I,SM-G900K,SM-G900L,SM-G900M,SM-G900MD,SM-G900T,SM-G900T1,SM-G900T3,SM-G900W8,SM-G901F,SM-G906K,SM-G906L,
SM-G906S,SM-G910S,SM-G9200,SM-G9208,SM-G9209,SM-G9250,SM-G9280,SM-J500F,SM-J500FN,SM-J500G,SM-J500H,SM-J500M,SM-J7008,
SM-N7502,SM-N7506V,SM-N7508V,SM-N750K,SM-N750L,SM-N750S,SM-N9002,SM-N9005,SM-N9006,SM-N9007,SM-N9008,SM-N9008S,SM-N9008V,
SM-N9009,SM-N900A,SM-N900K,SM-N900L,SM-N900S,SM-N900T,SM-N900U,SM-N900W8,SM-N9100,SM-N9108V,SM-N910A,SM-N910F,SM-N910FD,
SM-N910FQ,SM-N910G,SM-N910T,SM-N910T1,SM-N910T2,SM-N910T3,SM-N910W8,SM-N9150,SM-N915A,SM-N915F,SM-N915FY,SM-N915G,SM-N915T,
SM-N915W8,SM-P355M,SM-P555,SM-P605,SM-P605L,SM-P605M,SM-P607T,SM-P907A,SM-S780L,SM-S890L,SM-S975L,SM-T215,SM-T217A,SM-T217T,
SM-T255S,SM-T315,SM-T325,SM-T331,SM-T335,SM-T335L,SM-T337A,SM-T337T,SM-T355,SM-T357T,SM-T357W,SM-T365,SM-T525,SM-T531,SM-T532,
SM-T535,SM-T537A,SM-T555,SM-T705C,SM-T805C,SM-G860P(SPRINT),SM-G900P(SPRINT),SM-L520(SPRINT),SM-L600(SPRINT),SM-L720(SPRINT),
SM-L720T(SPRINT),SM-N900P(SPRINT),SM-G925T(SPRINT),SM-G920T(T-Mobile),SM-G925T(T-Mobile),SM-G928T(T-Mobile),SM-N920T(T-Mobile),
SM-J320P(SPRINT),SM-G935P(SPRINT),SM-G930P(SPRINT),SM-G928P(SPRINT),SM-G925P(SPRINT),SM-G920P(SPRINT),SM-G900P(SPRINT),
SM-G860P(SPRINT),SM-N920P(SPRINT),SM-N915P(SPRINT),SM-N900P(SPRINT),SM-G530P(SPRINT),SM-G360P(SPRINT),SM-G388F,SM-G361F,
SM-G531F,SM-G531M,SM-G531Y,SM-J100F,SM-J100G,SM-J100M,SM-J100Y,SM-J110F,SM-J110G,SM-J110M,SM-T239
```

 ** ** **   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## mohamed73

_Samsung Galaxy J7 (2016) J710FN  One click Frp Lock Reset By Falcon Samsung Module      Br, Miracle Team_

----------

